# Burstner 747 oven ... any good?



## Boolush (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in the market for a Burstner Argos 747 and was wondering if the oven is any good.

I've been in other Burstner's and have found the oven to be a bit of a poor performer (even the Elegance...) and so would like to ask any current/previous owners of 747's if the oven matches the rest of the spec of this much loved motorhome?

Hugh


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bruv,

Seeing as you've not had any replies, it would indicate that no Argos owners have any real complaints about their ovens! 

I know ours in our Elegance is not brilliant but we have discovered that if we switch it on to full power for about half an hour or so before we use it - it performs a lot better.

The Argos is a super motorhome and we cannot wait to christen it with you Caron and Alisha.

Luv Sue x

PS We are so excited knowing you are back motorhoming again and we've really missed all the fun times we all had together. Can't wait to see your new baby. xxx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

What make is the oven? Is it the combination dometiic? The one in my Hymeris is superb - cooks oven chips well!


----------



## Boolush (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Bangormike,

The vehicle I'm interested in is a 2009 model but I'm not 100% sure re the make/model of the oven. I do know that the newer models are fitted with a Dometic and (from the photo's I've got) the 2009 model 'looks' to be fitted with the same thing.

Would ask the dealers but figured there's nothing better (and truer) than asking other motorhomers. Good to know yours works well, and can only hope mine is the same model.

Hugh


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

If it anything like the one fitted to our Elegance (2007) you need to call the dealer NOW and tell him to light it as you will need it next year :lol: 

Ours is rubbish, takes ages to heat up and then only on maximum setting. We do run it off gaslow, don't know if thats the reason.

We've had it serviced and all is fine in that respect

Other than that, great van

Andy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If its above the fridge then its probably one off useless. if its built in low down then probably ok

joe


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> If it anything like the one fitted to our Elegance (2007) you need to call the dealer NOW and tell him to light it as you will need it next year :lol:
> 
> Ours is rubbish, takes ages to heat up and then only on maximum setting. We do run it off gaslow, don't know if thats the reason.
> 
> ...


Yeah, ours is useless on our 2007 Argos too. The mrs is always complaining about it. About three days for jacket spuds  
Ours is also run off Gaslow.

Steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad this post has reminded me to pop out and get the oven on ready for christmas :lol: 

Just need to find a site now...........


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oddly enough we have gaslow and our oven is pretty rubbish too! Makes you wonder if the gaslow system may play a part in this???? however, that said, we manage ok if we put the oven on early enough but if we don't things take absolutely ages to cook! We tend not to use the oven much though and we use our Double Skillet when not on electric and the Remoska and microwave when hooked up. To be honest, we find along with a griddle pan, a 3 tier steamer pan set and our Cadac, we manage perfectly well without much need for the gas oven. 

Apart from that, we love our van and have no regrets about our choice.

Sue


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but just in case anyone comes across it and wants more info, here's my reply

We have a 2008 Argos Burstner 747 with Gaslow. Hob is fine, oven is a nightmare but then I have always found that with any gas oven as we're used to a fan oven so I don't know if the lack of performance is because we're used to electric fan ovens at home or if the oven is just crap. It doesn't seem to brown anything, no matter how long it's in there for. 
To cook a part baked baguette which usually takes around 8 mins in an electric fan oven takes around 15-18 mins in the Burstner oven on full.

We have a solution though which is perfect providing you have an electric hookup - get yourself a halogen oven. Cooks in literally no time, easy to store as it actually fits inside the burstner oven for travelling (not using!)

Hope that helps anyone that comes across this post like I just did


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having a Gaslow system won't effect how your oven works unless there is a fault, which is commonly with the Truma regulator, nothing at all to do with Gaslow. That is unlikely as people are reporting that their hobs work OK and presumably so does the heating and hot water system.

Much more likely is that it's just an oven which doesn't work very well. We had this problem with the Smev oven in our last van. It was crap even to the point where we couldn't rely on it staying lit. This turned out to be because Frankia had cut a 2 inch diameter hole in the back of it for rear ventilation and fitted a vent behind that to vent any fumes outside. This let pretty much all the heat out and allowed the wind in to blow the oven out.

After numerous visits to the dealer who tested the oven indoors, where there was no wind, and pronounced it fine I discovered that this oven was not intended to be ventilated. I replaced it with a new one, exactly the same except without the vent, and the problem was cured. I sent the old oven back to the dealer along with the invoice for the new one, Alan.


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Burstner Oven 747-2 (year 2007)*

The oven is ok but could be quicker but its reliable. Just takes longer but makes great gluten free bread. Sorry I can't offer more help but I would't let it put you off buying a Burstner 747-2 best move I ever made.


----------

